# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل ورد حديث في أن التبخر بالحبة السوداء يطرد الشيطان ؟

## احمد ابو انس

هل ورد حديث في أن التبخر بالحبة السوداء يطرد الشيطان ؟

----------


## محمود الجيزي

السؤال: ما حكم من يتبخر بالحبة السوداء وبعض الأعشاب ويزعم أنها تطرد الشياطين وتشفي من العين؟
الجواب: لا أعلم لهذا أصلاً، وهذا يحتاج إلى دليل، أما كونه يستعملها فإذا كانت الحبة السوداء قد جربها بعض الناس ووجد أنها مفيدة وتشفي من بعض الأمراض فلا بأس، لكن كونه يعتقد أنها تطرد الشياطين، فهذا لابد له من دليل، وإذا لم يكن عنده دليل فإنه يكون مبتدعاً يفعل شيئاً بدون دليل.
شرح كتاب الإيمان الأوسط لابن تيمية - الراجحي 
دروس صوتية قام بتفريغها موقع الشبكة الإسلامية
http://www.islamweb.net

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الشيخ محمود الجيزي - وفقه الله - / 
أحسنتم النقل نفع الله تعالى بكم وبنقلكم أيها الحبيب الغالي .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

حكم التبخر بالحبة السوداء والشذاب والشبة - للعلامة ابن باز -رحمه الله- 


طرح سؤال على سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز يرحمه الله تعالى في محاضرة بعنوان الرقى المشروع منها والممنوع للشيخ ابراهيم الغيث وعبد الرحمن الحمود وصالح ال الشيخ " الشريط من إصدارات تسجيلات العصر الإسلامية / الرياض . الروضة . شارع عبدالرحمن الغافقي . مخرج 11/ ص . ب 9420رقم الشريط : 8064 " الفتوى تجدها في الشريط الثاني الوجه الثاني .

السؤال نصاً : بعض القراء يصفون أدوية تباع عند العطارين توضع على الجمر ثم يتبخر به المريض ويبخر به غرف البيت كالشب ونحوه فما الحكم في ذلك ؟.

الجواب نصاً :إذا نفع لا بأس ، فأكثر الطب التجارب ، إذا وجدت أشياء تنفع الناس بالتجارب بخوراً أو دهوناً أو نشوقاً أو غيرذلك إذا جربت ونفعت لا بأس . الطب ما هو توقيفي أكثر الطب بالتجارب ، بشرط أن لايكون نجساً ، بشرط أن لا يكون محرماً من الشرع ، إذا كان شيئاً مباحا يستعمل ونفع من الحبوب المباحة فلا بأس أو من الثمار المباحة أو من أوراق وأشباه ذلك الذي ليس فيه محظور شرعا .أهـ

تتمـــــــة من باب الفـائدةقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : ثَبَتَ فِي " الصّحِيحَيْنِ " : مِنْ حَدِيثِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ قَالَ عَلَيْكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الْحَبّةِ السّوْدَاءِ فَإِنّ فِيهَا شِفَاءً مِنْ كُلّ دَاءٍ إلّا السّامَ وَالسّامُ الْمَوْتُ . الْحَبّةُ السّوْدَاءُ هِيَ الشّونِيزُ فِي لُغَةِ الْفُرْسِ وَهِيَ الْكَمّونُ الْأَسْوَدُ وَتُسَمّى الْكَمّونُ الْهِنْدِيّ قَالَ الْحَرْبِيّ عَنْ الْحَسَنِ إنّهَا الْخَرْدَلُ وَحَكَى الْهَرَوِيّ أَنّهَا الْحَبّةُ الْخَضْرَاءُ ثَمَرَةُ الْبُطْمِ وَكِلَاهُمَا وَهْمٌ وَالصّوَابُ أَنّهَا الشّونِيزُ . وَهِيَ كَثِيرَةُ الْمَنَافِعِ جِدّا وَقَوْلُهُ " شِفَاءً مِنْ كُلّ دَاءٍ " مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { تُدَمّرُ كُلّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبّهَا } [ الْأَحْقَافِ 25 ] أَيْ كُلّ شَيْءٍ يَقْبَلُ التّدْمِيرَ وَنَظَائِرَهُ وَهِيَ نَافِعَةٌ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْأَمْرَاضِ الْبَارِدَةِ وَتَدْخُلُ فِي الْأَمْرَاضِ الْحَارّةِ الْيَابِسَةِ بِالْعَرْضِ فَتُوَصّلُ قُوَى الْأَدْوِيَةِ الْبَارِدَةِ الرّطْبَةِ إلَيْهَا بِسُرْعَةِ تَنْفِيذِهَا إذَا أَخَذَ يَسِيرَهَا . وَقَدْ نَصّ صَاحِبُ " الْقَانُونِ " وَغَيْرُهُ عَلَى الزّعْفَرَانِ فِي قُرْصِ الْكَافُورِ لِسُرْعَةِ تَنْفِيذِهِ وَإِيصَالِهِ قُوّتَهُ وَلَهُ نَظَائِرُ يَعْرِفُهَا حُذّاقُ الصّنَاعَةِ وَلَا تَسْتَبْعِدْ مَنْفَعَةَ الْحَارّ فِي أَمْرَاضٍ حَارّةٍ بِالْخَاصّيّةِ فَإِنّك تَجِدُ ذَلِكَ فِي أَدْوِيَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مِنْهَا : الأنزروت وَمَا يُرَكّبُ مَعَهُ مِنْ أَدْوِيَةِ الرّمَدِ كَالسّكّرِ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ الْمُفْرَدَاتِ الْحَارّةِ وَالرّمَدُ وَرَمٌ حَارّ بِاتّفَاقِ الْأَطِبّاءِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَفْعُ الْكِبْرِيتِ الْحَارّ جِدّا مِنْ الْجَرَبِ . وَالشّونِيزُ حَارّ يَابِسٌ فِي الثّالِثَةِ مُذْهِبٌ لِلنّفْخِ مُخْرِجٌ لِحَبّ الْقَرَعِ نَافِعٌ مِنْ الْبَرَصِ وَحُمّى الرّبْعِ وَالْبَلْغَمِيّ  ةِ مُفَتّحٌ لِلسّدَدِ وَمُحَلّلٌ لِلرّيَاحِ مُجَفّفٌ لِبَلّةِ الْمَعِدَةِ وَرُطُوبَتِهَا . وَإِنْ دُقّ وَعُجِنَ بِالْعَسَلِ وَشُرِبَ بِالْمَاءِ الْحَارّ أَذَابَ الْحَصَاةَ الّتِي تَكُونُ فِي الْكُلْيَتَيْنِ وَالْمَثَانَةِ وَيُدِرّ الْبَوْلَ وَالْحَيْضَ وَاللّبَنَ إذَا أُدِيمَ شُرْبُهُ أَيّامًا [ ص 274 ] وَطُلِيَ عَلَى الْبَطْنِ قَتَلَ حَبّ الْقَرَعِ فَإِنْ عُجِنَ بِمَاءِ الْحَنْظَلِ الرّطْبِ أَوْ الْمَطْبُوخِ كَانَ فِعْلُهُ فِي إخْرَاجِ الدّودِ أَقْوَى وَيَجْلُو وَيَقْطَعُ وَيُحَلّلُ وَيَشْفِي مِنْ الزّكَامِ الْبَارِدِ إذَا دُقّ وَصُيّرَ فِي خِرْقَةٍ وَاشْتُمّ دَائِمًا أَذْهَبَهُ . وَدُهْنُهُ نَافِعٌ لِدَاءِ الْحَيّةِ وَمِنْ الثّآلِيلِ وَالْخِيلَانِ وَإِذَا شُرِبَ مِنْهُ مِثْقَالٌ بِمَاءٍ نَفَعَ مِنْ الْبَهَرِ وَضِيقِ النّفَسِ وَالضّمَادُ بِهِ يَنْفَعُ مِنْ الصّدَاعِ الْبَارِدِ وَإِذَا نُقِعَ مِنْهُ سَبْعُ حَبّاتٍ عَدَدًا فِي لَبَنِ امْرَأَةٍ وَسُعِطَ بِهِ صَاحِبُ الْيَرَقَانِ نَفَعَهُ نَفْعًا بَلِيغًا . وَإِذَا طُبِخَ بِخَلّ وَتُمُضْمِضَ بِهِ نَفَعَ مِنْ وَجَعِ الْأَسْنَانِ عَنْ بَرْدٍ وَإِذَا اُسْتُعِطَ بِهِ مَسْحُوقًا نَفَعَ مِنْ ابْتِدَاءِ الْمَاءِ الْعَارِضِ فِي الْعَيْنِ وَإِنْ ضُمّدَ بِهِ مَعَ الْخَلّ قَلَعَ الْبُثُورَ وَالْجَرَبَ الْمُتَقَرّحَ وَحَلّلَ الْأَوْرَامَ الْبَلْغَمِيّةَ الْمُزْمِنَةَ وَالْأَوْرَامَ الصّلْبَةَ وَيَنْفَعُ مِنْ اللّقْوَةِ إذَا تُسُعّطَ بِدُهْنِهِ وَإِذَا شُرِبَ مِنْهُ مِقْدَارُ نِصْفِ مِثْقَالٍ إلَى مِثْقَالٍ نَفَعَ مِنْ لَسْعِ الرّتَيْلَاءِ وَإِنْ سُحِقَ نَاعِمًا وَخُلِطَ بِدُهْنِ الْحَبّةِ الْخَضْرَاءِ وَقُطِرَ مِنْهُ فِي الْأُذُنِ ثَلَاثَ قَطَرَاتٍ نَفَعَ مِنْ الْبَرْدِ الْعَارِضِ فِيهَا وَالرّيحِ وَالسّدَدِ . وَإِنْ قُلِيَ ثُمّ دُقّ نَاعِمًا ثُمّ نُقِعَ فِي زَيْتٍ وَقُطِرَ فِي الْأَنْفِ ثَلَاثُ قَطَرَاتٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعُ نَفَعَ مِنْ الزّكَامِ الْعَارِضِ مَعَهُ عُطَاسٌ كَثِيرٌ . وَإِذَا أُحْرِقَ وَخُلِطَ بِشَمْعٍ مُذَابٍ بِدُهْنِ السّوْسَنِ أَوْ دُهْنِ الْحِنّاءِ وَطُلِيَ بِهِ الْقُرُوحُ الْخَارِجَةُ مِنْ السّاقَيْنِ بَعْدَ غَسْلِهَا بِالْخَلّ نَفَعَهَا وَأَزَالَ الْقُرُوحَ . وَإِذَا سُحِقَ بِخَلّ وَطُلِيَ بِهِ الْبَرَصُ وَالْبَهَقُ الْأَسْوَدُ وَالْحَزَازُ الْغَلِيظُ نَفَعَهَا وَأَبْرَأَهَا . [ ص 275 ] وَإِذَا سُحِقَ نَاعِمًا وَاسْتُفّ مِنْهُ كُلّ يَوْمٍ دِرْهَمَيْنِ بِمَاءٍ بَارِدٍ مَنْ عَضّهُ كَلْبٌ كَلِبٌ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَفْرُغَ مِنْ الْمَاءِ نَفَعَهُ نَفْعًا بَلِيغًا وَأَمِنَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ الْهَلَاكِ . وَإِذَا اُسْتُعِطَ بِدُهْنِهِ نَفَعَ مِنْ الْفَالِجِ وَالْكُزَازِ وَقَطَعَ مَوَادّهُمَا وَإِذَا دُخّنَ بِهِ طَرَدَ الْهَوَامّ . وَإِذَا أُذِيبَ الأنزروت بِمَاءٍ وَلُطِخَ عَلَى دَاخِلِ الْحَلْقَةِ ثُمّ ذُرّ عَلَيْهَا الشّونِيزُ كَانَ مِنْ الذرورات الْجَيّدَةِ الْعَجِيبَةِ النّفْعِ مِنْ الْبَوَاسِيرِ وَمَنَافِعُهُ أَضْعَافُ مَا ذَكَرْنَا وَالشّرْبَةُ مِنْهُ دِرْهَمَانِ وَزَعَمَ قَوْمٌ أَنّ الْإِكْثَارَ مِنْهُ قَاتِلٌ .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم جميعا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفوائد القيمة .

----------

